# He's got it in for me... ;)



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

This is Tux's favorite place to sit/sleep. It scares the crap out of me, but he loves it. He's never fallen off, and he's never even come close to falling off. Should I allow him to continue or should that be an off-limits place?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I wouldn't let him. Puppies have very fragile joints. Even a single fall from this height could do permanent damage to an immature growth plate. All it takes is once.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd be worried about him falling and hurting himself while he's still a pup. It's funny how many havs love the back of the couch. I know it's Brody's favourite spot. Luckily he couldn't get up there on his own as a pup.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie does this too and it drives me nuts! I'm too paranoid to let her stay up there for long.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd break the habit early. Havanese like to do this on high places. We changed design of sofa in our living room so they'd have a more safe place. That chair, or sofa, back looks like too much of a balancing act. After sleeping on our bed for 15 1/2 years, Twinkle fell off one night, and hurt her back.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

is that a couch or a recliner??
If it's a couch can you rearrange your furniture so the couch backs up a wall? just a thought.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I moved my pups old kennel between the window & couch where he likes to perch. It's tall enough so it's almost the same height as the couch. He often sleeps on the couch back, but also lounges and watches the people out the window. It ended up being a good solution for us to the Havs love of high perches.


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Pups shouldn't jump off of anything they can't jump onto themselves - so this seems too high, I'd play it safe and not allow it - like the others say it just takes one fall. My baby girl hurt her back leg at 6 months simply from jumping up and down on her hind legs for a toy - it can happen so quick


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I would be scared too, that's pretty high up for a puppy. I think I have the only Havie that seems afraid of heights. Tim won't jump up on the couch, at least not here, but when he stayed with Bella, Scuds and Fred he got up! :laugh: The other great thing is that when he's lifted up on the couch he won't even jump off, what a wimp! Oh and he won't go down stairs either, may he did for Linda though. I should just stop babying him, perhaps I'm enabling him.


----------



## Georgette (Jan 3, 2013)

*My poor baby*

I decided to post here, because my Kobi (2 yrs. old) is an example of what could happen. For about a week now Kobi hasn't been acting himself. He was eating and drinking ok, pooping ok. He was somewhat lethargic, not playing as usual, and yelping every now and then for no reason that I could see. So today we went to the vet. He has a ruptured disc in his neck. It could be many things that have caused it. Rough playing with the puppy and twisting the wrong way, jumping off of a chair, or a bed and hitting his chin on the floor, or sudden tugs on the leash (that's not it, he is trained without a leash). Good news is after 10 days of medication, it will be healed and he can resume all activities. Bad news is, he is not allowed to go up or down stairs, even the few to get to the backyard. Dr. said he will feel better tomorrow but it is absolutely necessary to keep him still or he could get paralyzed. A long 10 days ahead of me keeping an active hav quiet...........wish me luck!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww poor baby! I hope Kobi makes a full recovery.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Wishing Kobi a speedy recovery!


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for confirming my paranoia, everyone! Tux isn't allowed on the back of the couch.

Georgette, wishing Kobi all kinds of get well soon vibes!


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I adopted a three year old Havanese exactly three weeks ago. Have spent many hours reading on this forum - it's a wonderful source of information. My Lola is a very good example of the brightness of the breed. She'd been allowed on former owner's sofas, chairs, bed. I don't want that because I can't control when she might have the urge and could be dirty from a romp out back. It has only taken three corrections and seems to have stuck. She has her favorite spots to plop now in the three rooms we spend the most time in, all at ground level. 

Look for me to be back, again and again, for y'all's advice. Meanwhile, so loving the companionship Lola gives me, and happy to report my cat has accepted this interloper on his property.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome RosieW and Lola. Glad you are joining us. Enjoy your new love and, of course, we'd love to see pictures of her.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Sandypaws. Hope someone of my friends can teach me how to send pics from my iPad. Kinda waiting for a most unfortunate groomer's idiocy to grow out. Gal I got her from let her face and paws be shaved like a poodle. Love all the new whiskery growth on her face........and really love her, my Lola. 

Would write more but this is off topic from original posting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RosieW said:


> Thank you Sandypaws. Hope someone of my friends can teach me how to send pics from my iPad. Kinda waiting for a most unfortunate groomer's idiocy to grow out. Gal I got her from let her face and paws be shaved like a poodle. Love all the new whiskery growth on her face........and really love her, my Lola.
> 
> Would write more but this is off topic from original posting.


As far as I know, there is no way to post photos from an iPad. I love my iPad, and use it a lot. But when I post photos, I do it from my computer.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

All of the pictures I have posted of Leo have been done from my IPAD. I haven't been able to figure out how to post more than one at a time, however!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*He's got it in for me.......*



Pucks104 said:


> All of the pictures I have posted of Leo have been done from my IPAD. I haven't been able to figure out how to post more than one at a time, however!


Awesome, now you can tell the rest of us who use the iPad how to do it. I, like Karen, resort to using my laptop when posting pics. I do, however, use my iPad for reading and replies as it is so convenient.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> All of the pictures I have posted of Leo have been done from my IPAD. I haven't been able to figure out how to post more than one at a time, however!


Can you explain how you're doing it? I haven't heard anyone else who has!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd like to know too! Everytime I have tried from the iPad or iPhone they wont upload. I use the forum app and the option is there but hasn't ever worked for me, and I haven't known it too work for anyone else so I am glad you have worked it out lol. Its pretty annoying because I take the photos on my iPhone so would be so much better to upload from there.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

I just tested this on my IPad. I went and clicked on "Manage. Attachments", then clicked on "upload", and chose/clicked on "choose file" under the heading "upload file from your computer". When I did that, I have the option to take photo or video or choose existing. When I chose existing, I have now the option to click on camera roll, photo library or my photo stream. Clicked on the picture I wanted , and that was it. However, can only upload one photo. Not successful uploading more than one. Hope this helped.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> I just tested this on my IPad. I went and clicked on "Manage. Attachments", then clicked on "upload", and chose/clicked on "choose file" under the heading "upload file from your computer". When I did that, I have the option to take photo or video or choose existing. When I chose existing, I have now the option to click on camera roll, photo library or my photo stream. Clicked on the picture I wanted , and that was it. However, can only upload one photo. Not successful uploading more than one. Hope this helped.


Those are the steps I use but, I too, can only upload one photo at a time this way. I am on my IPAD often and don't log onto the computer much so it would be great if photos could be uploaded more easily from an IPAD or IPhone


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm guessing this is via the website and not the app?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Those are the steps I use but, I too, can only upload one photo at a time this way. I am on my IPAD often and don't log onto the computer much so it would be great if photos could be uploaded more easily from an IPAD or IPhone


When I tried to do it, the "choose file" section was greyed out, and I couldn't click on it.


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Tia, I did it via the website. Karen, mine is an IPad 2.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

siewhwee said:


> Tia, I did it via the website. Karen, mine is an IPad 2.


Mine is an iPad 3, but I also had an iPad 1. I haven't been able to do it with either of them.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

siewhwee said:


> Tia, I did it via the website. Karen, mine is an IPad 2.


Mine is an IPAD 2 also and I tend to access the Havanese Forum through the website rather than the app.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Mine is an IPAD 2 also and I tend to access the Havanese Forum through the website rather than the app.


I only access it via the web site... I hated the App when I tried it. But I guess it's only the iPad 2 that lets you do it... strange as that seems!


----------



## BearsMom (Jul 16, 2012)

I've had the same experience with being able to post from my IPAD 2 too.....I can post, but one picture at a time....I wonder what's different w/ the 2nd version as opposed to the 1st and 3rd....weird!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

BearsMom said:


> I've had the same experience with being able to post from my IPAD 2 too.....I can post, but one picture at a time....I wonder what's different w/ the 2nd version as opposed to the 1st and 3rd....weird!


Maybe if someone is in an Apple store or if they have a techie kid around they could find out.


----------

